# Stupid Question!!



## hippo (Jun 27, 2006)

I've just started looking at Russian watches and was wondering are "Boctok" and "Vostok" the same? Also was there ever a "Wostok"?


----------



## rhaythorne (Jan 12, 2004)

Yes, they're the same company. The different spellings just depend on whose articles you're reading and whether they choose to adopt the Cyrillic alphabet or not. Not sure where the Wostok version originates, but that's just Vostok (or Boctok if you prefer) as well.


----------



## hippo (Jun 27, 2006)

rhaythorne said:


> Yes, they're the same company. The different spellings just depend on whose articles you're reading and whether they choose to adopt the Cyrillic alphabet or not. Not sure where the Wostok version originates, but that's just Vostok (or Boctok if you prefer) as well.


Cheers for that, I've seen a few "wostok's" on the bay!!!!!!


----------



## rhaythorne (Jan 12, 2004)

I wonder if "Wostok" comes from how a Russian person might pronounce Vostok?

Remember that Star Trek movie with the Whales where Chekov asks the cop "Where are the nuclear wessels?"


----------



## hippo (Jun 27, 2006)

rhaythorne said:


> I wonder if "Wostok" comes from how a Russian person might pronounce Vostok?
> 
> Remember that Star Trek movie with the Whales where Chekov asks the cop "Where are the nuclear wessels?"


Get your point, however shouldn't the spell it correct on the actual watch dials??!!


----------



## rhaythorne (Jan 12, 2004)

Does it say "Wostok" on any of the dials? I can't remember now. Certainly lots say Boctok, but that's OK.

Anyhow, my tik-tok Boctok says it's beer O'Clock

TTFN


----------



## hippo (Jun 27, 2006)

rhaythorne said:


> Does it say "Wostok" on any of the dials? I can't remember now. Certainly lots say Boctok, but that's OK.
> 
> Anyhow, my tik-tok Boctok says it's beer O'Clock
> 
> TTFN


Dam it, my watch says time to help the kids with homework and start the tea!!!!!!!!!!!! New watch me thinks!!


----------



## dapper (Jun 18, 2004)

'Wostok' - 1970s I think:










Cheers


----------



## raketakat (Sep 24, 2003)

"Wostok" was used on export watches







.


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

raketakat said:


> "Wostok" was used on export watches
> 
> 
> 
> ...


To Germany, mostly. If I remember what once I read and forgot because I'm old, infirm and have the credibility of an impeached president.


----------



## raketakat (Sep 24, 2003)

Stan said:


> raketakat said:
> 
> 
> > "Wostok" was used on export watches
> ...










Why use the English words on the dial then oh sage one














?



hippo said:


> I've just started looking at Russian watches


Oh dear - the disease is taking hold of you







.


----------



## nepman (May 26, 2006)

To confuse matters, they were distributed in the US for a little while (early-mid 1990s, I think) by a mysterioso outfit calling itself "Ostvok". That mark was on the packaging but not the watch itself with the Soviet-made Parachutist dial job I managed to lose. It just happens to be a rearrangement of "Vostok", but that may mean nothing.

You can rearrange "Britney Spears" into "Presbyterians", too. Hmmmmm....

Ostvok-My Watch

I think that was on the box.


----------



## hippo (Jun 27, 2006)

Oh dear - the disease is taking hold of you







.


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

raketakat said:


> Stan said:
> 
> 
> > raketakat said:
> ...


I dunno.


----------



## raketakat (Sep 24, 2003)

Stan said:


> raketakat said:
> 
> 
> > Stan said:
> ...


Come to think of it - why do German watch manufacturers use English on their dials







?

This world doesn't make sense Stan







.


----------

